# Adding DCC to Bachmann Spectrum that is "DCC Ready"



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,


Has anyone added DCC to one of the Bachmann Spectrum engines that are DCC Ready? If so, here are some additional questions:


- What brand decoders work in them?


- Is there a sound/motor decoder that works?


- Are they "drop in"?


Thanks


----------



## darkdaniel100 (Dec 26, 2008)

- What brand decoders work in them?

Generally as long as it compatible with your DCC system and you can physically fit the decoder inside the locomotive then it’s fine. I personally use QSI Aristo / Magnum decoders in all of my Locomotives (nearly all Bachmann). The older the model the more work you will need to do to install your DCC decoder.

- Is there a sound/motor decoder that works?- Are they "drop in"? 

The QSI Aristo/Magnum decoder is both a sound and motor controller. The QSI Magnum is fairly big in size which can make it difficult to fit in the smaller locomotives (I have managed to fit one in an Original Bachmann Climax - It was a squeeze but it fits in the bunker with a speaker). Only the newer Bachmann locomotives have the Plug N'Play socket (I believe the first was the K-27 followed by the 2-6-6-2 and then forney and newer climax). I have had to manually wire the decoders inside my connie/shay/climax/heisler fiddly at times but I managed to do it . 


More information about QSI decoders can be found on there website : http://qsisolutions.com/

Will be interested to see what other folks views are


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have found that DCC Ready in most Bachmann G Scale engines is a term that Bachmann uses very loosely. 

Luckily I'm an electronics technician because I found their drawing terrible and had to resort to ringing out all of the wires and what they did on the factory board. The wire colors on the drawing were different than the wires that they used. Many people rip the entire factory board out and start from the beginning but I didn't do that. I was able to figure out the wiring and can even control the firebox lights from my radio.

Trust me, it's not a drop in situation like true "DCC Ready" should be. There isn't an NMRA connector inside like you would expect. 

I fitted my Eureka & Palisade with sound and DCC. I used a Digitrax DG583S for the motor which I installed in the boiler and in the tender I used a Sountrax Tsunami TSU-1000 in the tender. It took me a little while to get the two in sync with each other as far as motor speed and the chuff sync but it's a nice runner. 

Here is a link to the video when I first powered it up. It was way out of sync at this point in time. This was literally minutes after I had everything working and ready to test. I probably had 4 or 5 hours after this into getting the decoder how I wanted it to sound along with getting the chuff in sync. This engine has a chuff cam on it but when I tried that, the contact closures are so random that you would need to use a debounce circuit with them. I had so much time in this that once I got it close enough via fine tuning, I forgot all about the chuff cam. My chuff cam is still hooked up but I disabled the CV for it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNcKhSOM_BI


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the video, that is very nice!


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

I probably should mention that I "think" the new G scale items that they are offing do have an NMRA connector inside but don't quote me. I was talking with one of their reps at a train show a few months back and that's what he had told me.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I worked on a newer Bachmann loco that had a HO socket for DCC. 

Only control was motor and front/rear lights, so I removed all the electronics and wired from scratch to get the results I wanted, plus I got more room by removing the board on this little 2-4-2 engine. 

I used a zimo decoder and can control heater element for 3 settings, engineer light is controlled also.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Bachmann offers also a wire plugin board that takes the position of the dummy board. With thiis board you can easily connect to any decoder. For the larger engines the ZIMO MX 695 series is perfect (so was the predecessor MX690).


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm just getting started and have finally decided on the Zimo decoders for all my better locomotives. Most of the wiring is straightforward. My main question is setting up the firebox flicker and aux lighting? Any feedback is much appreciated.

Len


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Axel,
I just posted on this very same topic. I've decided on the Zimo decoders. The boards you speak of came with the Mallet but contacting Bachmann they don't seem to offer it for sale so for the others, I just strip the dummy board and wire it in. With the MX695 and 696 series what is the best settings for the firebox flicker as well as cab and marker lights? My first install is in a K27, and the next will be a Shay. Dappen has the Shay sounds available.

Regards,
Len Jaskiewicz, Springfield,MA


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Perhaps I can help on this

All Sprectrum large scale locomotives produced starting with the K27 have a socket that allows control of the sound, motor and functions. (K27, 2-6-6-2, Climax, Forney, C19). There are both DCC and RC options that plug into the socket. Starting with the 2-6-6-2 they also provide a dummy board with wires for easy connection to DCC decoders with screw terminals.

Other Bachmann Large Scale locomotives are DCC Ready, a term that has evolved over time. Generally there is either some form of socket or wiring instructions which work but are not always intuitive. 

Most of the decoders on our railroad are Lenz Gold series with USP to operate on dirty track.

Hope that Helps

Stan


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Stan, 
FYI, the provided dummy board is easily adapted by removing the inductors/diodes and adding the necessary wires for a terminal block decoder. The firebox flicker circuit is a self resonating oscillator type that is voltage dependent for the rate of flicker as in DC mode. So, in DC mode the flicker rate is matching the applied DC to the engine speed. 
In DCC mode the chosen function has to turn on and of at a rate to somewhat match the engine speed such that the firebox flicker will match! 
My main question is how to set the function such that it will turn off and on at a rate in sync with the the engine speed? Just looking for some possible quick hints/answers before doing the trial and error tribulations! 
As for Gold Caps! I'm experimenting with ultra caps in series/parallel configurations for energy storage and charge/discharge rate. Bit of calculations involved in this endeavor as well as testing. 

Len J.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

does the firebox board really change flicker rate with the DC input voltage? It really should not, although more sophisticated DCC decoders will drive the leds directly and "brighten" them in sync with the chuffs. 

I know you stated this DC flicker rate change in your post, but I'm surprised it works that way.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My first attempt at flicker was a self flashing red led (tied to V+) plus a yellow led programmed as a gyro. Looked good to me.


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

I went quickly by a schematic I found on this site. Very handy to say the least. The flicker rate is fixed by RC time constants, but there is an imbalance between the red and yellow. The light intensity is a function of voltage applied. In DC mode the circiut is referenced to ground. 
My question is which function is best to control the intensity with engine speed?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

chuff rate 

in a real locomotive, when the chuff occurs, the draft it causes brightens the firebox with the extra draft. 

Greg


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Greg, 
Perfect answer/solution. Now I need to figure the decoder function to sync with the chuff. 
Len


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

While the DCC effect is interesting the effect on the prototype for coal fired locomotives is not very pronounced.

When I fire when stopped or at low speeds I always turn on the draft to the firebox to keep the steam up and have not noticed any effect of the draft induced by the chuff out the stack. At higher speeds (greated then about 5-8 MPH) the draft from the chuffs is nearly constant and I have not noticed a firebox chuff effect when shoveling coal into the fiebox.

I have no experience firing oil fired locomotives. Nor large US main line steam so the efect may be different there.

Stan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think we are looking at the larger, main line locos with pronounced chuff, i.e. big cylinders that move a lot of exhaust. 

But I've not seen videos showing this to gauge how pronounced it is. It has been common though to have this effect in models. Maybe it's exaggerated in the models? 

Greg


----------

